# Second hand cars



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good trustworthy garage that sells second hand cars near GOIS/ARGANIL


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Petejune, welcome to the forum, we do have some members that know Gois, so iam sure they will be along to offer some advice soon.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Petejune, welcome to the forum, we do have some members that know Gois, so iam sure they will be along to offer some advice soon.


Hi Pete and June

Welcome to the Forum. Thanks Derek but i am still in the UK, Just booked a flight 17th June to 20th June to go to a party held by the Agedhippy mate of mine "It's to celebrate assorted birthdays and the summer solstice (nearest saturday) but really just an excuse for a few beers" So i hope he has plenty of Superbok.

Sorry Pete and June 

Derek and i both know that the person who could best help is called Gordon Nickname Shelby. Gordon lives in the Tabua/ Arganil area that's just about 20km from Gois just a little way past Arganil. 

If Gordon is not on this Forum then i am sure that others can help.

Good luck 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Peter, did you listen to your friend Dave on last Saturdays radio show?
he was very good.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Peter, did you listen to your friend Dave on last Saturdays radio show?
> he was very good.


Hi Derek 

No i was busy, do you have listen again yet? Pity Dave is a really nice guy now who has the longest hair me or Dave i will have to make sure there are pictures from the party. If the pictures of Dave's house on Picasa are anything to go by i would bet money on me. Dave has had a Timber Frame house built, where it is he looks down on the river Ceira that runs through Gois. If you look at Dave's pictures You may think it's a wooden house when in fact it's the same as is built across Europe. Dave choose to have the outside walls clad in timber. Look at his pictures and you will see where the house is set and understand how the house will sit in it's setting.

Picasa Web Albums - agedhipy - House Build 

List of Members - UK Timber Frame Association


----------

